# Soft eggs



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi need some advice my pullet has been laying fo r 3 weeks now with no problems at all
Then last week I whilebshe was out in the garden running around with our other hen she suddenly just stopped and popped out an egg with no shell
She is 4 months he old but since this every egg she is laying is soft got no shell
And one day she laid 2 of these soft eggs in one day she is eating layers pellets and p oyster shells so I don’t know what the problem is any one got any ideas thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only addition I know you can try is Calciboost for goats and vitamin D3. The Calciboost will up the calcium and the D3 will help her body utilize it. 

I was going to suggest she was going into a molt but at that young it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The only addition I know you can try is Calciboost for goats and vitamin D3. The Calciboost will up the calcium and the D3 will help her body utilize it.
> 
> I was going to suggest she was going into a molt but at that young it's highly unlikely.


Thank you I will give that a try


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Need calcium


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Paula 53 said:


> Thank you I will give that a try


Has your egg soft shell situation improved?


----------

